# ivermectin dose for cats?



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

i know for dogs 1% ivermectin dosage is .10 ml per 10 lbs...
we have 6 dogs so switching to the 1% for $40 a bottle which will last for quite some time, vs the heartguard which is the same stuff in a chewy form has saved us a small fortune.
well ive reacently aquired a kitten, shes about 12 weeks now and insists on going outside, (the other cat in the family is strictly indoors) im ok with it, shes got flea and tick prevention on but were a heartworm risk area...id like to be certain on the ivermectin dosage before giving it to her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/heavenssafehaven/freecatcaretips.htm




> 200 *Micro*grams
> 
> DO NOT EVER GIVE A CAT more then 400 mcg of ivermectin for ANY reason.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

micrograms = ml?
Thank you though 

i have found a couple things that also say .10ml per 10lbs for cats too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> micrograms = ml?[/QUOTE
> 
> There are* 1000 *MICROgrams in one ML


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

thank you! lol, im horrible at conversions.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/heavenssafehaven/freecatcaretips.htm


This is a great site...thanks so much for posting it!


----------

